# Mercedes SL 280 1996 ( R129 )



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

SL 280 ( R129 ) from 1996 with 100000 kms for a full detail with some tweaks apart to be made.
The befores.


















Wash and claying passed , started with roof pillar correcting the paint.


















Trunk



































Lights


















Hard top


































Preparing the soft top to be waterproofed










Some details usually done on convertibles.


























Rimms removed and detailed.











































Motor


























Seat removed for a cushion repair and the steering wheel was upholstered with new leather .



























Lower part of the doors degreased , polished and waxed.


















Detailed interior


























Hard top seal rubber changed for a brand new.


















Swissvax Crystal Rock curing the first layer...


















Show Off with another layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock.



























































Sun Gun pictures.





















































































































Outside...



































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Excellent work Rui :thumb:


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Superb work Rui. Lovely car and a great finish!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stuart5760 said:


> Superb work Rui. Lovely car and a great finish!


The car deserved this kind of care , thanks :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic reflections for a silver..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic reflections for a silver..





DMH-01 said:


> Great job buddy.


:thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

That was to have lots of work, good work:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A stunner and a classic...:thumb:

If Thats rust starting along the bottom of the doors that wants nipping in the bud...:thumb:

Could be staining from a rusting clips or so but as the Mercs suffer with the under paint rot.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ben-150 said:


> That was to have lots of work, good work:thumb:





james_death said:


> A stunner and a classic...:thumb:
> 
> If Thats rust starting along the bottom of the doors that wants nipping in the bud...:thumb:
> 
> Could be staining from a rusting clips or so but as the Mercs suffer with the under paint rot.


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice and thorough work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top Job Rui :thumb:
Now the car looks glossy again thanks to Crystal Rock 

Mario


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible work! The car looks 100% mint. Thanks for your writeups.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Top Job Rui :thumb:
> Now the car looks glossy again thanks to Crystal Rock
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario , yes Crystal Rock and detailing work 



spyder said:


> Incredible work! The car looks 100% mint. Thanks for your writeups.:thumb:


Yes it is , the car is in top shape now :thumb:


----------

